# This shouldn't be happening... BSOD 0xf4 (0xc0000010,,,)



## Flogan (Oct 21, 2011)

I got this brand new VAIO S series laptop running win7 sp1 x64 with i5-2410, and I put in a SSD and another 4gigs of RAM (8 RAM total). I've got the clean install on my SSD and my original hard drive in the OD. All is sweetness except for when it randomly hangs or freezes.

It only hangs when I'm not doing anything full screen, I think, because it's never hung or frozen when I watched a movie or played COD.

I have gotten a BSOD twice now. It says STOP: 0x000000F4 and that the physical memory dump failed with status 0xc0000010. It also says to make sure everything is installed right and all that stuff.

I just don't get it.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Flogan said:


> STOP: 0x000000F4 and that the physical memory dump failed with status 0xc0000010. .


Bugcheck *0xf4* = an object critical to Windows suddenly terminated

Exception code *0xc0000010* = STATUS_INVALID_DEVICE_REQUEST

The likely cause = your SSD.

Reinstall Windows on the HDD and see if BSODs persist. If no BSODs, RMA the SSD.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the drive

SSDLife 1.0 - Know how your SSD is doing at any moment


----------

